# Lee Ann Whippen Vs. B-Flay....



## Greg Rempe (May 10, 2008)

on a Pulled Pork Throwdown airing Sunday at 10pm EST...

http://hamptonroads.com/2008/05/showdow ... bobby-flay

I am chasing her for an interview this Tuesday...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 10, 2008)

Don't ask her about cooking lobster........


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2008)

Yea, let's all tune in and watch Flay go down in flames. (again)    I can hear Flay now, " lets use some peppers to make a hot south west sauce"    MORON  :roll:  We all know "sweet beats heat" every time in a comp.   Bet Flay does the butt with liquid smoke too.    Can ya guess I kind of don't care for the king of gas grilling?    The guy knows how to rope people into his places for food. But a BBQ guy? I think NOT.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 10, 2008)

Come on pigs Boobie a break.  He's so good that he can cook with a handicap, like an upside down assemble WSM for starters!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Come on pigs Boobie a break.  He's so good that he can cook with a handicap, like an upside down assemble WSM for starters!


You got to be kidding me Dallas!   Where did you see this? Man, talk about a monkey humping a football.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 10, 2008)

He did it on one of his shows.  I think it was the one where he was cooking Texas BBQ for his sweetie at the time, now Mrs. Flay Stephanie March who was the prosecutor on Law & Order, SVU.  There may be pictures of it on this forum or on the TVWB site for sure.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 10, 2008)

Thank you to TVWB for my Bobby Flay LOLz
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/humor1.html

Third picture down.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Thank you to TVWB for my Bobby Flay LOLz
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/humor1.html
> 
> Third picture down.


That's just WAY too funny!   Sad, but still funny. But then again, the guy is living Greg's Dream. Does the food network store the WSM in the attic? (old joke I know,) I just had to go there.      Sorry Dude.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2008)

yeah, he's no expert with the WSM...can't wait
to see what he cooks on....my guess is he gas
grills it at high temps.  Gonna be an interesting
throwdown if they smoke for 14 hours....lots of standing
around!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, he's no expert with the WSM...can't wait
> to see what he cooks on....my guess is he gas
> grills it at high temps.  Gonna be an interesting
> throwdown if they smoke for 14 hours....lots of standing
> around!


Jim, I'll bet you any thing from the store (rub or sauce wise  $20.00 or under ) he uses liquid smoke. www.adventuresinheat.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2008)

I won't take that bet!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 10, 2008)

Give me two to one odds and I will, not even money though!  Suckers bet!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2008)

all we can hope for is that he tries to set up a wsm and
Lee Ann notices it!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> all we can hope for is that he tries to set up a wsm and
> Lee Ann notices it!


Hokey smokes! Now that would be funny! Hay if I was such a idiot, I'd laugh my way to the bank also.


----------



## DaleP (May 11, 2008)

At least B Flay has a show worth watching. I appreciate that he at least showcases great cooks like Lee Ann.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2008)

So let's speculate...do you think Lee Ann would get some blow back from the competition elite if she loses to Bobby during the throw-down?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 11, 2008)

Number one, I don't think she will loose. Number two, she can't loose from being on food network. It's win, win as I see it for her.  8) You can't buy that kind of advertisement.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 11, 2008)

Lets face it anything is possible in BBQ, especially when judged by a naive public.  If the two judges are knowledgeable about true BBQ, Lee Ann wins.  If they are used to boiled BBQ smothered in sauce, all bets are off.  Flay undoubtedly will do some sort of southwest BBQ, heavy on the chipotle.  His BBQ may be too hot for the judges unless they like hot.

We all know that Lee Ann beats Bobby hands down at traditional BBQ but I would venture to guess that many on this forum could beat both Lee Ann and Bobby at a KCBS contest.  Hell I beat Lee Ann last year at Norfolk so like I said anything is possible when left in the hands of judges.   Should make for good entertainment for sure!  And just for the record Bobby has an absolutely terrible record on this show.  He seldom wins!

To answer your question Greg, no blowback. Most of these guys had their hats handed to them on BBQ TV already by lesser known challengers, like last year when both Dr. BBQ and Myron lost to Sarah Horowitz on the Vs Network BBQ Challenge so they know how this stuff works.  Bobby's a good cook so anything could happen.  I still don't see Lee Ann losing since she gets to decide what to cook initially and Bobby has to then cook the same thing.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 11, 2008)

Didn't he beat the Chowder King ?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 11, 2008)

He's won a few, I think he might have won in the wedding cake category too and beat some army or navy guy in steak as well but on the whole I'd say his average is much closer to teams in last place in major league baseball.  No reflection on Bobby here.  He's extremely versatile and most of these contests are close.  The fact that Bobby loses most of the time speaks well for the show and Flay as well.  Its tough losing week after week and remaining a good sport and Bobby has done that.  I think he's matured quite a bit over the years from the Flay we saw in the early years.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2008)

I agree Kloset...Flay has had his ASS hadned back to him more then I ever thought he would.  And indeed he is a good sport about it.

However, I think because Bobby has gotten a bad rep from the folks in bbq, if anyone representing true bbq loses to him you are going to get some razzing...wether they do it to your face or not id another subject all together!!   

I would love to get Bobby on the show and ask him about the throw downs!  Anyone got any contact info?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 11, 2008)

I'd start with the Captain after all I think he invented Bobby Flay! 

Here's a start.  His website lists contact info:

http://www.bobbyflay.com/contact.html

I think another fun/great interview would be Paula Deen!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 11, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'd start with the Captain after all I think he invented Bobby Flay!
> 
> Here's a start.  His website lists contact info:
> 
> ...



Rempe: when did you contact him last?????


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 11, 2008)

Bobby Flay is represented by the William Morris Agency.  Might be a place to start as well.

http://www.wma.com/bobby_flay/summary/

Another great place to contact him might be through Lee Ann.  She probably has his contact info now and you have hers, right?

Challenge Bobby to a BBQ Central Throwdown! 

Contact the Food Network and see if they'd be willing to trap Bobby at his home game.  It would be fun to have him set up by doing a special BBQ show and then have Mike Davis, Dr. BBQ, Fast Eddy, Johnny Trigg, Rod Gray or anyone else that's done a podcast or radio show with you walk on his show and challenge him.


----------



## monty3777 (May 11, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> However, I think because Bobby has gotten a bad rep from the folks in bbq, if anyone representing true bbq loses to him you are going to get some razzing...wether they do it to your face or not id another subject all together!!



He's kind of the Carrottop of the BBQ world - but that comes from his ridiculous "tough guy" persona that is - quite frankly - laughable. In a way he reminds me of Anthony Bourdain. We're supposed to think he's streetwise because he eats a pigs ass. The fact is that  when I think tough I think Harley - not Le Cordon Bleu.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 11, 2008)

The difference is Bourdain is tough and certifiably crazy.  That's what make his show so fun to watch.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 11, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> The difference is Bourdain is tough and certifiably crazy.  That's what make his show so fun to watch.



...and read!!!!!


----------



## Larry D. (May 11, 2008)

Well, he got a "Whippen", but he did seem to be gracious in defeat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2008)

I recorded it...what did he do?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 12, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I recorded it...what did he do?



Got beat. As soon as I saw the judges were KCBS certified judges, I knew he was dead in the water.

You guys notice Greg from Jersey on the show?  Flay was cooking on Greg's Klose.

Why Flay decided to go with a mustard sauce is beyond me.  

I like the idea about challenging him on his turf but it would have to be by someone like Paula Dean or some other celebrity chef.  No one in BBQ is widely enough known to J.Q. Public to garner attraction, viewers, and advertising.  We'd all watch but that would probably be about it. Not really, but you know what I mean.

I do think he knew he was going to get beat going into this.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 12, 2008)

I have it TIVO'ed...going to watch it tonight.  Still no answer back from her about being on the show tomorrow!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2008)

I think he expects to lose most of them...the whole concept
of the series is to give people an opportunity to watch Bobby
lose, and he knows that.  When you're a James Beard award
winner, Iron Chef, cookbook author, etc, you don't feel too bad
about losing a cupcake battle.


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I think he expects to lose most of them...the whole concept
> of the series is to give people an opportunity to watch Bobby
> lose, and he knows that.  When you're a James Beard award
> winner, Iron Chef, cookbook author, etc, you don't feel too bad
> about losing a cupcake battle.


Bubba would....he would throw the cupcake in the woods....


----------



## monty3777 (May 12, 2008)

I gave up on Flay during that whole Iron Chef debacle. I though, "What a dickhead!"

Your comments and last night's show have given me something to think about. It's kinda neat that he would put himself in a position to get whipped while at the same time exposing other talent, like Leanne.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 12, 2008)

As stated earlier...bobby has probably lost more throw downs then he has won!!  I agree that he is helping others get exposure who normally wouldn't...and that's why I will always mark out to B-Flay!! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2008)

mark out or make out?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 12, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> mark out or make out?


*
MARK OUT!!*

Quit projecting on me, Jimmy!!


----------



## camp_cookie (May 12, 2008)

It's funny to me that he draws such negative sentiment.  Yes, he's comical, but if any of us here could turn our passion into a very successful living and brand name, we'd jump on it.

We'd also jump at the chance to curl up next to his wife as well:


----------



## monty3777 (May 12, 2008)

I've been on the Food TV page and I'll be darned if I can't find the next showing! Used to be that I couldn't turn on Food TV without tripping all over that geek. Now....


----------



## Rag1 (May 12, 2008)

BlazerQue said:
			
		

> It's funny to me that he draws such negative sentiment.  Yes, he's comical, but if any of us here could turn our passion into a very successful living and brand name, we'd jump on it.
> 
> We'd also jump at the chance to curl up next to his wife as well:



Damn, I knew cooking could be a chick magnet. Remps says it works for gays


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> I've been on the Food TV page and I'll be darned if I can't find the next showing! Used to be that I couldn't turn on Food TV without tripping all over that geek. Now....



Monty the next showing of the Lee Ann/Bobby show is not until Tuesday, May 20th at 9PM EST.  Set your Tivo/VCR now!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2008)

So, did Bobby use liquid smoke?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 12, 2008)

No.  Mustard sauce...with KCBS judges.  Need I say more? :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 12, 2008)

If He had know that KCBS Judges would frown on mustard sauce would he have used it anyway ?

Did he use it on purpose ?

Surely the guy took into consideration that the KC judges would not care for mustard sauce. :roll:

BUT, most of the people watching would not know what KCBS stood for.

It's a CONSPIRACY I tell you !!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 12, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> So, did Bobby use liquid smoke?


No Dallas, but he did use mustard. ( I like it )  
KCBS Judge 8282 here!


----------



## monty3777 (May 13, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> monty3777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 13, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1rsoe5az]I recorded it...what did he do?





*Why Flay decided to go with a mustard sauce is beyond me*.  

I do think he knew he was going to get beat going into this.[/quote:1rsoe5az]

He knew he would lose on the meat, bet he didn't even cook his own meat. Bread is bread, so he thought that a "special" sauce would save his butt :roll: and carry the day. In the end, he failed.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 22, 2008)

Well, I missed the first showing of the Throwdown but caught it on the rerun.  I've been out of town so I just saw it today and all I can say is WTF?

Bobby's Method:

1. Apply rub liberally on butt and then sear in grease.  This will give your butt a good bark!  
2. Add about 1 quart of chicken stock and water to a roasting pan and bake your butt for several hours in an oven until fall off the bone tender.
3. Remove butt from oven in place in a Klose pit (unfired of course) so people will think that you smoked the meat.
4. Cover with mustard sauce and enjoy the best pulled pork ever.
5.  Spend more time on the coleslaw prep than on the pulled pork.
6.  Add slaw to pulled pork sandwich to cover up the lack of smoke ring or any evidence of smoke.
7.  Submit entry to two KCBS judges

Did I miss any step in his technique?  I want to make sure that I've covered all the steps for my first contest of the year next weekend!


----------



## Griff (May 22, 2008)

Nope. You got it.


----------

